# الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟



## Tabitha (7 يوليو 2007)

* ونود أن نشير إلى ثلاث كلمات مختلفة وهى ناصرى و نصارى ومسيحيين ونحيط علم القراء أن المسلمين كثيراً ما يخلطون بين كلمة ناصرى وكلمة نصارى ولتوضيح الفروق كالآتى :- *


*كلمة ناصري :
أطلقت على السيد المسيح لأنه ينتمى إلى بلدة الناصرة تعبر عن المكان 
وكلمة ناصرى :
كلمة تطلق على البشر الذين ولدوا أو عاشوا فى بلدة الناصرة أى أن الناصرين ينتمون إلى مكان أو منطقة أو بلدة وكانوا يطلقون عن من يتبع المسيح "شيعة الناصريين " ( أع 24: 5) إلى أن أصبحت هذه الشيعة أو الطائفة أو البدعة لها عقيدة دينية تختلف عن العقيدة المسيحية وأتخذت أسم شيعة الناصرين أو طائفة الناصريين 
ونكرر أن هذه كانت طائفة تختلف تماما عن معتقدات المسيحيين الذين هم أتباع رسل وتلاميذ المسيح وقد اختفت هذه الشيعة أو أنقرضت.

كلمة نصارى :
أطلقت على طائفة من الناس ابتدعوا فكراً ومعتقدها مختلفاً عن العقيدة المسيحية أيضاً ,  
والعقيدة النصرانية هم ألأبيونيين الذين هم اليهود الذين آمنوا بالمسيح إيماناً مختلفاً عن المسيحيين أى أنهم تمسكوا بالشريعة والتقاليد والعادات والشريعة اليهودية وهم طائفة قليلة العدد بالمقارنة بالمسيحيين الذين تبعوا تلاميذ ورسل المسيح وقد كانت لهم تجمعات فى بعض البلدان فكان يطلق عليهم مثلاً نصارى مكة , نصارى الشام , نصارى نجران وهكذا ...


وبمضى الزمن أطلق أسم النصارى على الأبيونيين فقط , وكان هؤلاء النصارى (الأبيونيين) لهم فكر خارج عن الإيمان المسيحى فى العالم كله أى أنهم بدعة خارجه عن المسيحية وكان منهم القس ورقة ابن نوفل أسقف مكة وخديجة أبناء عم محمد من قرابه بعيده وتزوج محمد من خديجة طبقاً للعقيدة الأبيونية النصرانية وعقد العقد كاهن نصرانى هو ورقة ابن نوفل أسقف مكة وظل محمد أمينا فى زواجه النصرانى بشريعة الزوجة الواحدة حتى ماتت خديجة , وكان يأمل ورقة أن يخلفه محمد فى زعامة هذه الفئة النصرانية العربية القريشية , 
ولعل القارئ يلاحظ عند الإطلاع على القرآن يجد أنه يتكلم عن النصارى (الأبيونيين) وعقيدتهم وعقائد مختلفة أخرى من البدع التى أنتشرت فى العربية .. ولكنه لم يشر لا من قريب ولا من بعيد إلى العقيدة المسيحية المستقيمة القويمة التى كانت منتشرة فى جميع أنحاء العالم القديم , 
وقد كان القس ورقة أبن نوفل أسقفاً لمكـــة  يعد محمد ليكون أسقفاً يخلفه له ولكن حدث خلاف مع البيزنطيين نتج عنه أقصاء ورقة أبن نوفل عن أسقفية مكة 
وهذا الأستنتاج يفسر أيضاً مدى الكره والبغضاء للمسيحيين الذين ظلوا على مسيحيتهم ومنهم الأقباط ولليهود الذين لم يصدقوا نبوة محمد وأحرجوه بأسئلتهم , وقد أنتهت وتلاشت الطائفة النصرانية اليوم ولكن ما زال أسمهم فى القرآن حتى اليوم 
ويعتقد المسلمين أن أى مسيحى هو نصرانى ولكن هذا خطأ النصارى هم اليهود الذين أعتقدوا فى المسيح أنه المسيا المنتظر وأن الخلاص يتم عن طريق القوة .

وعلى هذا أخطأ من أطلق أسم النصارى على المسيحيين , ونحيط القارئ علماً أن المسيحيين هم من آمنوا بالمسيحية بعد أن بشرهم بالمسيح تلاميذ ( الحواريين) المسيح ورسله , فمسيحى روما بشرهم بطرس تلميذ المسيح , وأقباط مصر بشرهم بالمسيح مرقس رسول المسيح .. وهكذا , 
وملخص القول أن الإيمان الحقيقى المسيحى هو الذى تسلمته أمة ما من تلاميذ ( الحواريين) المسيح ورسله فقط أما باقى الفئات التى يطلق عليهم نصارى أو ناصريين .. ألخ ولم تمتد جذورهم إلى تلميذ أو رسول للمسيح ففى إيمانهم شيئ ناقص أو مخالف للأيمان المستقيم الذى تسلمته الكنائس الرسولية القديمة من الآباء التلاميذ ( الحواريين) والرسل.*[/SIZE]


*منقول من موقع "موسوعة تاريخ أقباط مصر"*


----------



## Fadie (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*

*فحدث انهما اجتمعا في الكنيسة سنة كاملة وعلّما**جمعا غفيرا ودعي التلاميذ مسيحيين في انطاكية اولا*​ 
*أع 11 : 26*​ 

*كان هذا بعد صعود السيد المسيح بسنوات قليلة و**كان اول لفظ يُطلق على اتباع المسيح فكان قبلا يُسمون بجماعة المؤمنين او التلاميذ**ثم اُطلق بعد ذلك على المسيحيين أسم الناصريين كما أطلق الوالى الرومانى على بولس** "**مقدام شيعة الناصريين" (أع 24:5) و لكن لم يُطلق اللفظ هذا نسبة الى يسوع المسيح**الذى من الناصرة الذى كان يتبعه بولس و انما أُطلق عليه و على المسيحيين هذا اللفظ**كدلالة على يهودية هوية هؤلاء القوم و ليس أنهم يتبعون رجلا خرج من الناصرة , ذلك**أن هذا اللفظ أُطلق على بولس و هو فى قيصرية و ليس فى اليهودية (ع33) و لأن كرازة**التلاميذ كانت لليهود اولا ثم للأمم فهى قد خرجت من اليهودية اولا , و الدليل على**هذا هو ان اغريباس قال لبولس "بقليل تقنعنى ان اصير مسيحيا" (أع 26 : 28) و فى هذا**النص يتكلم اغريباس على معتقد بعينه و على شريعة قائمة و ليس هوية كما فعل الذين**لفيلكس رغم ان الفرق بين عرض بولس على الواليين لم يستغرق وقتا فنرى العرض على**الواليين تم فى خلال ثلاث اصحاحات فقط , و كزا فعل بطرس فوصف بولس بالمسيحى و ليس**بالناصرى او النصرانى (1بط4:17) هذا اولا**.*

*المسيحية**الناصرية*

*بعد ان تم تدمير الهيكل فى**العام السبعين للميلاد اختفى تماما لقب ناصريين الذى أطلق على المسيحيين نسبة الى**اليهودية و تفرق التلاميذ فى شتى المسكونة لنشر كرازتهم الا ان قلة من المسيحيين**الذين من أصل يهودى ظلوا على اسم الناصريين و رغم تمسكهم بهذا الاسم و ما اثاروه من**متاعب فى مجمع اورشاليم (اع 15) الا ان صلب عقيدتهم كان واضحا فى القضايا المسيحية**الاساسية و فيما يلى نعرض ما قاله ابائنا عن فكر هذه الجماعة فى القضايا المسيحية**الاساسية** :*

*يوستينوس الشهيد (القرن الثانى**) :*

*يقول على لسان تريفوا متسائلاً: " ولكن إذا أراد**البعض، حتى الآن، أن يعيش بحسب وصايا موسى ومع ذلك يؤمن بيسوع الذي صلب ويؤمن به**كمسيح الله، وأنه المعطى له دينونة الجميع المطلقة، وأن له الملكوت الأبدي، هل يمكن**أن يخلص؟ ". (حواره مع تريفوا 46 : 1**)*

*ثم يجيب " فقلت له يا تريفو؛ في رأيي مثل هذا**سيخلص، إذا لم يجتهد بكل طريقة في أقناع الناس الآخرين – أقصد هؤلاء الأمم الذين**أختتنوا، أن يحفظوا نفس الأشياء كنفسه، قائلين لهم أنهم لن يخلصوا إلا إذا فعلوا**ذلك (أي حفظوا الناموس) ". (السابق 47:1**)*

*و بالطبع هنا يتكلم عن المسيحيين من اصل يهودى و**واضح من كلام تريفوا انهم يؤمنون بالمسيح الاله و الديان الأبدى و ملكوته ابدى** , **يؤكد له القديس يوستينوس انه سيخلص اى انه مسيحى تماما مثله مثل يوستينوس فهل يشكك**احد فى مسيحية يوستينوس الشهيد؟*

*و اقوى ما يؤكد ان تعبير مسيح الله هنا يعنى**تماما ان المسيح هو الله هو استخدام يوستينوس نفس القول ليدلل على لاهوت المسيح فى**قوله :لأنه عندما تقول أن هذا المسيح كان موجوداً كالله قبل الدهور ثم أنه خضع**للولادة وصار إنساناً ,هذا الإنسان هو مسيح الله ,كان موجودا سابقاً كابن خالق الكل**لكونه الله وولد كإنسان من العذراء. وكما برهنت مؤكداً أن هذا الإنسان هو مسيح الله** (**السابق 48**) ,*

*القديس ابيفانيوس اسقف سلاميس** :**و يلخص لنا القديس ابيفانيوس محور**اعتقاد هذه الجماعة فى كتابه** Panarion **فيقول** :*

*(1) **استخدامهم كل أسفار العهد القديم والعهد**الجديد كما كانت معروفة في أيامه وأيامنا حالياً بدون استثناء، فيقول: " فهم لا**يستخدمون العهد الجديد فقط، بل العهد القديم أيضا مثل اليهود، لأنهم لم يرفضوا**الشريعة والأنبياء والأسفار المقدسة، التي يدعوها اليهود بالكتاب المقدس، كما**يرفضها الآخرين المذكورين (المانيين المركيونيين والغنوسيين**) "(7:2).*

*(2) **لديهم معرفة جيدة باللغة العبرية ويقرأون**العهد القديم وإنجيل واحد على الأقل بهذه اللغة: " وهم متمكنون جيداً في اللغة**العبرية، لأنهم يقرأون كل الناموس والأنبياء وما يسمى بالأسفار المقدسة، أذكر**الأسفار الشعرية والملوك والأخبار وأستير، باللغة العبرية مثل اليهود تماما**"." **ولديهم إنجيل متى كاملاً بالعبرية. وهو محفوظ لديهم جيداً بحروف عبرية "(7:4** , 9:4). *

*(3) **ويؤمنون بقيامة الموتى: " وهم يقبلون أيضا**قيامة الموتى "(7:3**). *

*(4) **وبالله خالق كل شيء: " وأن كل شيء له أصله في**الله "(7:3**).*

*(5) **وبالله الواحد وأبنه يسوع المسيح: " وينادون**بإله واحد وأبنه يسوع المسيح "، " وفي هذا الخصوص فهم يختلفون عن اليهود**والمسيحيين: فهم لا يتفقون مع اليهود بسبب إيمانهم بالمسيح، ومع المسيحيين لأنهم**متمسكون بالناموس والختان والسبت والأشياء الأخرى "(7:3 , 7:5). ونلاحظ هنا أنهم لا**يختلفون مع المسيحيين في شخص المسيح ولاهوته**.*

*(6) **أصلهم اليهودي وحفظهم لناموس موسى**: " **بالميلاد هم يهود ويكرسون أنفسهمللناموس ويخضعون للختان "(4: 8 - 9**). *

*(7) **كانوا مكروهين من اليهود ومنبوذين رسميا في**صلاة المجامع: " على أية حال فهم مكروهون جداً من اليهود، ولا تظهر كراهيتهم فقط**عند الأطفال اليهود، بل يقف الشعب (اليهودي) ثلاث مرات في اليوم؛ في الصباح والظهر**والمساء وينطقون اللعنات والسباب عليهم في صلواتهم في المجامع. ثلاث مرات في اليوم**يقولون " اللهم ألعن الناصريين "، لأنهم أكثر عداء لنا فهم يؤمنون مع كونهم يهود أن**يسوع هو المسيح "(9 : 2-3**). *

*و كذلك القديس جيروم الذى تعامل معهم وجها لوجه**يؤكد على صحة عقيدتهم فى تفسيره لأشعياء الاصحاحات 8 , 29** , 31*

*بالتأكيد بعد ما قدمناه من أدلة لا يمكن ان يكون**هؤلاء من يقصدهم القرأن و لقبهم بالنصارى و لابد أنهم**أخرين**,,,*

*الأبيونية**الناصرية*

*احدى اقدم البدع التى ظهرت فى**تاريخ المسيحية , تكلم عنهم يوسابيوس القيصرى فى تاريخه و انقسموا الى قسمين احدهم**اطلق على نفسه لفظ الابيونية و الاخرين اطلقوا على انفسهم الابيونيين الناصريين**فقال يوسابيوس عن الناصريين** :*

*كانوا متشددين ناموسيا لدرجة شديدة و رفضوا**الاعتراف بلاهوت الكلمة الا انهم امنوا بولادته من العذراء و بصلبه و قيامته,رفضوا**كل رسائل بولس لأنها لا تعطى أهمية للناموس و لم يبالوا بكل الاسفار الاخرى و**استعملوا فقط ما يسمى بانجيل العبرانيين و الذى يطلق عليه انجيل الناصريين نظرا**لأستخدامهم له,حافظوا على السبت و سائر نظم اليهود , (تاريخه** 3:27)*

*هؤلاء ينكرون لاهوت المسيح و لكن من رأيناهم**بالاعلى يؤكدون عل لاهوت المسيح**.*

*و ما يجمع عليه العلماء أن المسيحيين الناصريين**انتهى عصرهم فى عهد جيروم اذ لم يوجد لهم اى ذكر بعد جيروم فى حين ان الابيونية**الناصرية كانت مازالت فى موجودة و من هنا تميعت عقائدهم ولم يبق لهم أثر سوى في**الجزيرة العربية فاسموهم بالنصارى وهكذا أطلق عليهم نصارى كما أطلق لقب نصارى على**كل المسيحيين عن طريق التعميم خاصة أن المسيحيين الذين كانوا في الجزيرة العربية**وخاصة الحجاز من عدة ملل وطوائف وعقائد شاذة وكان أغلبهم من العبيد. أما الطوائف**المسيحية الرئيسية فقد كانت في اليمن (أرثوذوكس) ومنطقة الخليج وحضر موت (خليط من**الأرثوذكس والنساطرة) وعرب البادية المجاورة للأردن والشام (خليط من الأرثوذكس**والكاثوليك)، وناحية سيناء ومصر (أرثوذكس). أما الطرق الصحراوية التي كانت تمر**عليها رحلتي الصيف والشتاء فكانت عبارة عن سوق من العقائد المسيحية الفاسدة التي**كانت تعتمد على الخرافة مثل افكار اناجيل الطفولية والفكر الغنوسي والأبيوني وكل**فكر خارج عن المسيحية و كالعادة تأثر محمد بهذه الخرافات و نقلها...*


----------



## Tabitha (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*

*إضافة رائعة يا فادي
إستفدت منها كتير!

ربنا يباركك.*


----------



## المحبوب (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*

*الرب يباركك كتير يا اخى فادي فعلا دراسة رائعة وانا قرأتها كلمة كلمة وعن نفسي انا بحس لما اسمع القران وهو بيتكلم عن النصارى دايما بحس انه بيتكلم عن ناس انا معرفهمش *​ 
*الرب يباركك ودايما نقرا لك دراسات حلوة ذي كده *​ 
*سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*

نشكرك يا انستاسيا على هذا الشرح الوافى والبسيط لاشياء كنا نبحث عن اجابه لها ونشكرك يا فادى على الاضافه وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم .


----------



## Tabitha (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*

*العفو يا دونا!
ربنا معاكي ويباركك.*


----------



## *sara* (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*

*اها خلص ان شاء الله مش رح انخربط من يوم و طاالع 
انتو نصاارى أكيــد 

شكرا*


----------



## Basilius (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*



*sara* قال:


> *اها خلص ان شاء الله مش رح انخربط من يوم و طاالع
> انتو نصاارى أكيــد
> 
> شكرا*



سلامة النظر و العقل يا حجة 
ولا مبتعرفيش تقراي ؟ 
تصدقي ؟ اثبتي فعلا انك داخلة للمجادلة الغبية العقيمة ولا تريدي النقاش ابدا 
مثلما تتصنعي الغباء في حواراتك


----------



## anass 357 (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*



Anestas!a قال:


> * ونود أن نشير إلى ثلاث كلمات مختلفة وهى ناصرى و نصارى ومسيحيين ونحيط علم القراء أن المسلمين كثيراً ما يخلطون بين كلمة ناصرى وكلمة نصارى ولتوضيح الفروق كالآتى :- *
> 
> 
> *كلمة ناصري :
> ...



إليك ما تقول المعاجم 
[ النصراني ] نسبة إلى مدينة الناصرة على غير القياس .من يتبع دين السيد المسيح ج نصارى م نصرانية.
أما الناصري فـهو الذي من مدينة الناصرة
و الياء تدل على النسبة لمدينة الناصرة


----------



## anass 357 (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*



المحبوب قال:


> *الرب يباركك كتير يا اخى فادي فعلا دراسة رائعة وانا قرأتها كلمة كلمة وعن نفسي انا بحس لما اسمع القران وهو بيتكلم عن النصارى دايما بحس انه بيتكلم عن ناس انا معرفهمش *​
> *الرب يباركك ودايما نقرا لك دراسات حلوة ذي كده *​
> *سلام المسيح معك*​



أي دراسات أصلاً ؟
دائماً يحاولون التضليل في هكذا أشياء
كعيسوس المسيح ( يعترفون بها )
يقولون أنه اليسوع و معناها في العربية ( الرب المخلص ) لكني لا أعجز قمت أبحث في لسان العرب و لم أجد " الرب المخلص " ولو في تعريف آخر
فما الأقرب لـ"عيسوس" 
عيسى أم اليسوع ؟
وما الأقرب لـ" المغرب "
المغربي أو المغرانبي ؟
و ما الأقرب لـ" الناصرة "
ناصري أم نصراني ؟


----------



## Basilius (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*

يا من تتغابى و تتغابى في كل مداخلة تضعها 
حتى كلامك يناقض نفسة 
معاجمك اتعملت لكي لا تخالف القران يا هذا 
اللذي هو بنفسة خالف الواقع و الحقيقة و بين جهل محمد مؤلفة في عدم التفريق بين المسيحيين و النصرانيين 


> [ النصراني ] نسبة إلى مدينة الناصرة على غير القياس





> أما الناصري فـهو الذي من مدينة الناصرة
> و الياء تدل على النسبة لمدينة الناصرة




ارسالك على بر ايها الخبيث المدعي 
نصراني نسبة الى الناصرة على غير القياس !!! و ناصري ايضا نسبة الى مدينة الناصرة !!!!

الم تقرا ما كتب الاخوة ام انك مازلت على هذة الطريقة الحقيرة 
التاريخ يثبت بطلان قرانك و الادلة تثبت عكس ما قالة قرانك 
الاخوة تكلموا بدلائل مسيحية تاريخية من داخل المسيحية ان النصرانية ليست هي المسيحية و التي اخطا فيها قرانك 
حتى انك تجاهلت الردود جميعا و التجات بخبثك هذا للمقارنة بين الناصري و النصراني و لم تثبت ان النصرانية هي المسيحية كما يقول كتابك الخاطىء ..... 
فهل تعتبر الكلمتين الهبل اللي انت كتبتهم بتناقض ايضا دليل دامغ قصاد الكلام السابق ؟؟؟
ام هي طريقة امثالك المعهودة ؟؟؟
ا


----------



## Basilius (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*




> و ما الأقرب لـ" الناصرة "
> ناصري أم نصراني ؟


 
شفت انك خبيث !!! 
الم تقول ان الاثنين اشارة الى الناصرة ؟؟ 

الاخوة تكلموا بدلائل من داخل العقيدة و التاريخ المسيحي ... كلام قرانك تبلة و تشرب ميتة 
ولا تعتبرة حجة دامغة علينا لانة كلام غير صحيح 
عندك تعليق على كلام الاخوة من داخل العقيدة و الايمان و التاريخ المسيحي بخصوص هذة المسئلة ( من داخل المسيحية و التاريخ المسيحي ) تضعة ... معندكش يبقى تنقطنا بسكاتك لان الخبثاء امثالك لا يضيفوا للنقاش شيئا 
اي كلام من خارج العقيدة و تراثها تسول لك نفسك انك تعتبرة حجة على المسيحية فتبلة و تشرب ميتة


----------



## Tabitha (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*



anass 357 قال:


> أي دراسات أصلاً ؟
> دائماً يحاولون التضليل في هكذا أشياء
> كعيسوس المسيح ( يعترفون بها )
> يقولون أنه *اليسوع* و معناها في العربية ( الرب المخلص ) لكني لا أعجز قمت أبحث في لسان العرب و لم أجد " الرب المخلص " ولو في تعريف آخر
> ...




اياك وهذا الاسلوب ايها المحمدي 

اياك ووضع اداة التعريف ال قبل اسم ربنا يسوع 

:
:

ولن اعلق على مداخلاتك الذكية

يكفي جدا رد افادا عليك


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*

مرسي يا Anestas!a بحث رائع و مفصل ربنا يبارك حياتك و مرسي يا فادي علي الاضافة


----------



## fredyyy (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*

*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anass 357  *

*قف من بعيد ساجداَ ولا تتكلم يا من ليس لك المسيح

 رو 14:11 
 لانه مكتوب انا حيّ يقول الرب انه لي ستجثو كل ركبة وكل لسان سيحمد الله.
 في 2:10 
 لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الارض ومن تحت الارض*


----------



## the servant (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*

سلام ونعمة شكراا اختنا العزيزة ع الموضوع المهم  دة وهو دة فعلا اللي بيحصل لما نناقش اخواتنا المسلمين
ونوضح ليهم ان احنا مش نصاري احنا مسيحين  بس هم قافلة في دماغهم اننا نصاري  ربنا قادر يرفع صليبة
ويبارك خدمتك من اسم الرب وبركة ام النور امين-صلولي ابن يسوع ((فراااي)


----------



## Tabitha (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*

شكراا اخواتي الغاليين على المرور ،، الرب يبارك حياتكم ،،

عجبتني الجملة اللي قلتها اخي frai  ،،

*ربنا قادر يرفع صليبة*


----------



## abijayel (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*



Anestas!a قال:


> *
> 
> كلمة ناصري :
> أطلقت على السيد المسيح لأنه ينتمى إلى بلدة الناصرة تعبر عن المكان
> ...


*
ما بالكم لم تذكروا ما له علاقة بهذه الكلمة هنا؟ و أن الناصري تعني العود أو القضيب و تعني المسخور منه !!!!!
سبحان الله لماذا الكيل بمكيالين؟
انظر إلى هذا الإقرار :





Anestas!a قال:



 

بلدة الناصرة [/U]تعبر عن المكان 
] "

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
أشكرك :Anestas!a; على هذا الإقرار .
و في انتظار الرد


----------



## Tabitha (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*

إيه الفايدة من تكرار نفس السؤال بأكتر من موضوع ،، 

هذا أكبر دليل إنك بتجادل لمجرد المجادلة ،، 

أنا إبتاديت أشك انت مش بس مش بتفهم كلامنا ،، لا ده انت شكلك اصلا مش فاهم انت بتقول ايه 

أخ REDEMPTION ،، جاوبك ،، أكتر من مرة ،،

وبعد إذنه أنا هانقل إجاباته هنا ،،  






REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> العزيز  assarem
> ...





ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ





REDEMPTION قال:


> +
> 
> كتبت هذه المشاركة من قبل .. و يبدوا أن السائل لم يفهم معناها .. و مازال يعترض لمجرد أنه يريد ذلك ..
> 
> ...





ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ






REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> سلام ونعمة ..
> الاخ الحبيب .. انا لست عالماً .. و لكن سنجيب بنعمة المسيح فقط على السؤال الذى يشغل ذهن بعض الاخوة المسلمين وهو : أين ورد فى العهد القديم أن المسيا سيدعى ناصرياً .. حسب الآية الواردة فى ( مت 2 : 23 )
> ...


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*

*+*


أشكرك كثيراً Anestas!a على هذا البحث الممتع .. و بالطبع يمكنك أخذ أي إقتباس من أى موضوع .. فجميعنا نعمل من أجل مجد إسم سيدنا تبارك إسمه دائماً و إلى الابد  ..

و اشكر الحبيب فادى على إضافته المُميزة .. كما عودنا دائماً 

أردت فقط أن أصف شعوري عن قرأت هذه العبارات الجميلة من الاخ الحبيب fredyyy 



fredyyy قال:


> *المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anass 357 *
> 
> *قف من بعيد ساجداَ ولا تتكلم يا من ليس لك المسيح*
> 
> ...


 
ما أروع هذه الكلمات (( الحية )) أخي العزيز ..

صدقني .. لقد شعرت بخفقان القلب .. فأشكرك على هذه الكلمات .. و سامحوني إن كنت خرجت عن الموضوع 

تحياتي


----------



## Tabitha (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*

أنا اللي بشكرك جزيل الشكر أخ REDEMPTION ،،

وفعلاً الأخ fredyyy من أروع الشخصيات اللي بحب أقرا مشاركاتها ،،


----------



## fredyyy (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*

*   الأخوة  الأعزاء : Anestas!a   REDEMPTION ،، 

شكراَ على تشجيعكم

ما أنا إلا قلم في يدي السيد

لا أنا بل المسيح ( لابد من إكرام الذي أكرمنا )*


----------



## sabahalbazi (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*

على هذا يا أخ انس .
يكون من الاصح القول اسلاماني . لا اسلامي .


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*

اظن ان الموضوع واضح وهناك فرق بين نصارى وناصريين​


----------



## anass 357 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*



sabahalbazi قال:


> على هذا يا أخ انس .
> يكون من الاصح القول اسلاماني . لا اسلامي .



ما النسبة إلى " إسلام " ؟
إسلامي... جيد ؟

و الناصرية ...ناصري

أما النصراني كاصطلاح على الذين تبعوا عيسوس الناصري

و لو كنت ناصرياً لأنت الآن في الناصرية  أو منها


----------



## anass 357 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*



ana 100 100 قال:


> اظن ان الموضوع واضح وهناك فرق بين نصارى وناصريين​



لو سموا بالناصريين لاختلطت الأمور
فلو كان يهودي من الناصرة سيطلق عليه ناصري 
فهل هو يهودي و يطلق عليه ناصري ؟
أما النصرانيين فهي أكثر توضيحاً
ولعدة أسباب لأنهم تناصروا فيما بينهم ...


----------



## anass 357 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> يا من تتغابى و تتغابى في كل مداخلة تضعها
> حتى كلامك يناقض نفسة
> معاجمك اتعملت لكي لا تخالف القران يا هذا
> اللذي هو بنفسة خالف الواقع و الحقيقة و بين جهل محمد مؤلفة في عدم التفريق بين المسيحيين و النصرانيين
> ...



مستواك دنيييييييئ لأقصى الحدود أرني من هو المعجم الغير مسلم
و إذا كنت تظن أنك أعلى مني فعلم أنك ليست المشرف الوحيد في العالم إني مشرف في منتديات أخرى ولا أستعمل خبثك الغبي
و لآخر مرة لو كنت ستعقب على كلام عقب بالدليل لا بالتهكم


----------



## anass 357 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> شفت انك خبيث !!!
> الم تقول ان الاثنين اشارة الى الناصرة ؟؟
> 
> الاخوة تكلموا بدلائل من داخل العقيدة و التاريخ المسيحي ... كلام قرانك تبلة و تشرب ميتة
> ...



خبثك ...لم أر مثله
وجهلك ...لم أر مثله
حتى الأمثلة المبسطة تجدها مشفرة ؟
سبحان الله
و لن أنزل لمستواك الدنيئ حتى أعلمك الأدب
لذلك أحضر من معاجمك المسيحية أن ناصري هي مسيحي و النصرانية لا وجود لها


----------



## anass 357 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anass 357  *
> 
> *قف من بعيد ساجداَ ولا تتكلم يا من ليس لك المسيح
> 
> ...



لن أسجد لبشر 
بل لله الذي خلق السموات و الأرض
هذا هو التميز


----------



## Basilius (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*



anass 357 قال:


> خبثك ...لم أر مثله
> وجهلك ...لم أر مثله
> حتى الأمثلة المبسطة تجدها مشفرة ؟
> سبحان الله
> ...


 
*شوف يا حبيبي *
*نعيد تاني ... طريقتك المعهودة الغبية  الدنيئة في تلفيق و تسيير الحوار لن تجدي اساسا *
*انت الى الان لم تثبت اي شىء من كلامك اساسا *
*الاخوة اجابوا من المسيحية ذاتها و من تاريخ تلك الفرقة المهرطقة التي سماها العرب بالنصرانيين متبعي النصرانية ولم يعرف الفرق بينها و بين المسيحيةالة قرانك *
*مازالت الادجلة الدامغة التيب وضعها الاخوة موجودة من داخل التاريخ المسيحي *
*و انت لبم تاتي بشىء سوى التدليس و الكذب لان قرانك نفسة اخطا في التفرق بينهما *
*والدليل مداخلاتك السابقة *


----------



## fredyyy (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*

*anass 357
لن أسجد لبشر 
بل لله الذي خلق السموات و الأرض*

*كلامك صحيح ... لا سجود للبشر

لكنك ستسجد لمن قيل عنه
كو : 1
 14  الذي لنا فيه الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا.
 15  الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة.
 16  فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السموات وما على الارض ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين.الكل به وله قد خلق

 1كو 8:6 
 لكن لنا اله واحد الآب الذي منه جميع الاشياء ونحن له.ورب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به جميع الاشياء ونحن به.*


----------



## anass 357 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *anass 357
> لن أسجد لبشر
> بل لله الذي خلق السموات و الأرض*
> 
> ...



أنا لست ابن الله
بل ابن عيسى - اسم أبي -


----------



## fredyyy (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*

*anass 357
أنا لست ابن الله*

*حاول ان تفهم كلام الله أفضل من ان تعارضة أو تهرب من معناه

في 2:10 
لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الارض ومن تحت الارض*


----------



## anass 357 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *anass 357
> أنا لست ابن الله*
> 
> *حاول ان تفهم كلام الله أفضل من ان تعارضة أو تهرب من معناه
> ...



ولكن يسوع ليس الله 
أبسبب معجزاته ؟


----------



## Tabitha (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصرييــــن؟*



anass 357 قال:


> ولكن يسوع ليس الله
> أبسبب معجزاته ؟



ايها الفلحوس ،، ومش عارفة على ايه !

يسوع هو الله شيئت ام أبيت ،، واظنك عارف كويس المواضيع اللي ياما اتفتحت بالرد على الشبهات ،، وأثبتت ذلك ،، 

لك كل المجد والإكرام والعزة والسجود ربنا وإلهنا كلنا يسوع المسيح ،،

بعد إذن إخواتي يغلق الموضوع ،،
لخروجه عن مساره ،،


----------

